# Health issues



## steeleweed (Aug 20, 2010)

All countries seem to require immigrants to have private health insurance (or unlimited funds) to keep them from being a drain on the country's healthcare. This is quite understandable and sensible. But what I also see is that they expect immigrants to be "healthy" and I'm not sure what that definition involves. I'm quite healthy but my wife has a number of issues. Assuming we pay for our healthcare,why would the any government have a problem with us? (Assuming we are not spreading communicable diseases, of course).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

steeleweed said:


> All countries seem to require immigrants to have private health insurance (or unlimited funds) to keep them from being a drain on the country's healthcare. This is quite understandable and sensible. But what I also see is that they expect immigrants to be "healthy" and I'm not sure what that definition involves. I'm quite healthy but my wife has a number of issues. Assuming we pay for our healthcare,why would the any government have a problem with us? (Assuming we are not spreading communicable diseases, of course).


Mexico does not require health insurance for a visa. Nor does it inquire about the health of visa applicants. It does require proof of income with visa applications.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

steeleweed said:


> All countries seem to require immigrants to have private health insurance (or unlimited funds) to keep them from being a drain on the country's healthcare. This is quite understandable and sensible. But what I also see is that they expect immigrants to be "healthy" and I'm not sure what that definition involves. I'm quite healthy but my wife has a number of issues. Assuming we pay for our healthcare,why would the any government have a problem with us? (Assuming we are not spreading communicable diseases, of course).


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...38-health-insurance-77-year-old-canadian.html


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

There are four ways to go for expats in Mexico:
Buy private insurance (expensive for older expats)
Sign up for IMSS government insurance (limitations on pre-existing conditions) at reasonable yearly fee.
Sign up for Seguro Popular government insurance: no limitations; reasonable fee if any.
Pay out of pocket or a combination of this and a government insurance backup "just in case".
No problem getting medical care in Mexico.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

lagoloo said:


> There are four ways to go for expats in Mexico:
> Buy private insurance (expensive for older expats)
> Sign up for IMSS government insurance (limitations on pre-existing conditions) at reasonable yearly fee.
> Sign up for Seguro Popular government insurance: no limitations; reasonable fee if any.
> ...


One more additional option:
Buy international insurance. It covers you in Mexico similar to private insurance but also has the option to cover you in the US. This is what I do since I have to return to the US regularly for work and I need coverage while there. Most of the companies are European as opposed to Mexican in the private option lagoloo mentions.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I do the same as circle110. At one time Cigna was somehow a sponsor of this web site, or advertiser, or linked to from a sticky somewhere or something. Anyway, I got insurance from them. It's expensive, and my policy has high deductibles, but includes evacuation insurance. They cover you everywhere but the US by default. I also bought an add-on that covers me in the US for a little bit more.

But because of the high deductibles, unless something serious happens it's not going to get any claims, I pay for everything out of pocket.

My personal opinion, though, is that in the case of people who can qualify for medicare or VA benefits and who have significant health issues, moving to a foreign country is "contraindicated."


----------

